# Acts 17:26



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 29, 2005)

Ez enos pan ethnos anthropon

appears to means:
out of one all races of mankind.

the object of one is undefined, of one what?
someone i'm talking to claims that the anthropon requires that the one be "one man" and logically must mean Adam. I think that exegesis pushed down into textual level.

can anyone tell me if the object of enos is required to be anthropon as well as ethnos?

be a little gentle my Greek is old and unused.
a good parsing of the phrase would be a help.

tia.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 29, 2005)

*Acts 17:26...*

ÎµÎ¾ ÎµÎ½Î¿Ï‚ 'from one man ' ( i.e., Adam ) The Athenians prided themselves on being autocqonej, sprung from the soil of their native Attica ( a claim which simply means that they belonged to the earliest wave of Greek immigration into the land, so early that, unlike the later arrivals, the Achaeans and Dorians, they had lost all memory of their immigration ). So the Greeks in general considered themselves superior to non-Greeks? Whom they called barbarians.

Against such claims to racial superiority Paul asserts the unity of all men. The unity of the human race as descended from Adam is fundamental in Paul's theology ( cf Rom. 5 12 ff ). This primal unity, impaired by sin, is restored by redemption ( Gal. 3: 28 ; Col. 3 : 11

FF. Bruce Acts of the Apostles, Greek text with commentary



[Edited on 8-29-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, David! Much appreciated.

Robin


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 29, 2005)

i'm sorry for being so dense.
but how do you grammatically go from "from one"
to "from one man"? ÎµÎ¾ ÎµÎ½Î¿Ï‚


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 29, 2005)

The gender of henos is masculine. Since it is standing alone, the gender takes on added significance.


----------

